

Twitter is blocking Flurry app install links - jakeludington
http://www.jakeludington.com/life/2014/twitter-blocking-flurry/

======
jakeludington
On the plus side, it looks like you can get a Twitter card for your app using
a tracking link without paying for a Twitter app install campaign.

